# Datenbankabfrage MYSQL aus Applet heraus



## Proggy (21. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

als Neuling wende ich mich hilfesuchend an Euch.
Programmiere mit Eclipse. Habe ein Spiel programmiert, das als Applet online spielbar sein soll.
Die Punktestände der Spieler speichere ich in der Mysql-DB meines Providers Host-Europe.
Starte ich in Eclipse das Applet, frägt es die Punktestände bei HostEurope ab. 
Kopiere ich aber alle Class-Dateien in das htdocs-Verzeichnis meines Apache-Webservers, läuft zwar das Spiel, aber die Datenbank meines Providers wird nicht abgefragt.

Woran kann das liegen?

Herzliche Grüße
Andreas aus dem Saarland :roll:  :roll:


----------



## foobar (21. Aug 2006)

Hast du das jar signiert?


----------



## Proggy (21. Aug 2006)

Oh, wie macht man sowas? Muss ich in Eclipse alles in eine Jar-Datei exportieren und diese nach htdocs kopieren???


----------



## Proggy (21. Aug 2006)

Also hab jetzt mal versucht, eine Jar-datei zu erstellen. Mit Eclipse. Kann allerdings nicht die Main-Klasse angeben, habe ja keine, da ein Applet. Als Klassen verwende ich nur die Mouse-Listener-Class und die Key-Listener-Class sowie die Klasse Zahlenspiel.


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2006)

Siehe: http://java.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/jug/sigapplets/

Grüsse auch aus dem Saarland


----------



## foobar (22. Aug 2006)

Such mal nach Jar, Manifest, und Applet. Es hat doch keinen Sinn, wenn immer die selben Fragen gestellt werden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Aug 2006)

FAQ lesen? http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083


----------

